# one male gerbil, 2 years old, surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbil
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 years
Name(s): Mordecai
Colours: White/grey
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pet
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Friendly and nosy. Comes over to say hello when you put your hand in the cage.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Anna  can Mordecai live with other Gerbils ? my son is a Gerbil addict as you know  he has 2 Rescue males about this age  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Hi Anna  can Mordecai live with other Gerbils ? my son is a Gerbil addict as you know  he has 2 Rescue males about this age  x


Its really hard to introduce adults to each other. He did originally live with the other two I had listed but they all fell out 

You could get another cage......


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Its really hard to introduce adults to each other. He did originally live with the other two I had listed but they all fell out
> 
> You could get another cage......


Anna i would love to have him and maybe the little disabled one, but i'm starting a full time job next week, and will find it really hard to get to you :crying:if someone is coming this way, i'd love to have them  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Anna i would love to have him and maybe the little disabled one, but i'm starting a full time job next week, and will find it really hard to get to you :crying:if someone is coming this way, i'd love to have them  x


I am home all day today and the weekend or is this too short notice for you to get here? I can be flexible as to when I am in. I have asked Emma if she knows of anyone coming your way.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hold your horses I *think* we can do it! can you PM me with your address? Don't have your last adoption form to hand!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Have pmed you Anna  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Anna i've sent you a message  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Male gerbils are not that difficult to introduce


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now happily living with "Midnight"


----------

